# Atlas Qc42 - Parts



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 8, 2016)

Looking for Apron Gears and Half Nuts for a QC42  Also need to have the bottom cover for the gear train.
Need someones help that has one and share any manuals.  I will pay to have them copied and shipping.
Let me know  Im looking for the gray cover Atlas version of the 1955 16th edition I think.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 8, 2016)

EBay will be your best luck finding the parts. The manual can be downloaded from the download section of this site.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/craftsman-atlas-lathe-manuals.515/


----------



## Mondo (Feb 8, 2016)

At last report a couple months ago NEW Split nuts could be purchased from Clausing for considerably less than any offered for sale on E*Bay, new or used.   Call Clausing Service Center and ask for Joline "Jo" Olds, (269) 345-7155 (or if that fails use their 800 number: 800.323.0972) or send her an email:  jolds@clausingsc.com  I would make up a list of part numbers then give her a call.


Spiral_Chips


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 9, 2016)

Spiral_Chips said:


> At last report a couple months ago NEW Split nuts could be purchased from Clausing for considerably less than any offered for sale on E*Bay, new or used.   Call Clausing Service Center and ask for Joline "Jo" Olds, (269) 345-7155 (or if that fails use their 800 number: 800.323.0972) or send her an email:  jolds@clausingsc.com  I would make up a list of part numbers then give her a call.
> 
> 
> Spiral_Chips


Thanks


----------

